# Copper or Aluminum?



## power (Feb 27, 2012)

As an electrician (inside wireman), I know little about lineman work.

Anyways......we had a guy trying to steal copper from abandoned overhead transmission/distribution out here. He was on the 5:00 news. 

Aren't overhead transmission and distribution lines typically aluminum as their so much lighter? :confused1:


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Aluminium conductor steel-reinforced cable (ACSR) is a type of high-capacity, high-strength stranded conductor typically used in overhead power lines. The outer strands are high-purity aluminium, chosen for its excellent conductivity, low weight and low cost.


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

Copper used to be used a lot in sub stations.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Jhellwig said:


> Copper used to be used a lot in sub stations.


I've always been fascinated by the designs of some sub stations, especially the ones built inside various structures in cities. I've been in some seriously old ones with great fixtures incorporated in the layouts.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Bird dog said:


> Aluminium conductor steel-reinforced cable (ACSR) is a type of high-capacity, high-strength stranded conductor typically used in overhead power lines. The outer strands are high-purity aluminium, chosen for its excellent conductivity, low weight and low cost.


The center wire of this cable is steel, really tough steel. Not many things will cut it, it'll wreck just about any type of cutter we normally use.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

micromind said:


> Bird dog said:
> 
> 
> > Aluminium conductor steel-reinforced cable (ACSR) is a type of high-capacity, high-strength stranded conductor typically used in overhead power lines. The outer strands are high-purity aluminium, chosen for its excellent conductivity, low weight and low cost.
> ...


Bolt cutters on big stuff and acsr rated linemans on tge smaller stuff. Easy peasy.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

That's what I use too. I've also used an angle grinder when nothing else was available.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Deleted


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Was supposed to be a picture of ACSR.








https://www.google.com/search?q=acsr


----------



## power (Feb 27, 2012)

I appreciate all your comments.....thanks guys. 

I am inquiring this as I've read it in news stories........So overhead lines are not worth stealing for the purpose of copper recycling dividends?

As of now, I am understanding there is no/little copper worth salvaging in trans/dist lines?

I am not inquiring about this for corrupt reasons.....I am asking as I've heard about guys getting hurt attempting to steal _*"copper"*_ from abandoned o/h lines???? If your a crook, shouldn't you know that your target (mistakenly alum) may be relatively worthless comparative to copper????


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Bird dog said:


> Deleted


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

I suppose if someone stole enough of it, it would be worth it. But even on commercial jobs no one wants aluminum just copper.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

power said:


> I am asking as I've heard about guys getting hurt attempting to steal _*"copper"*_ from abandoned o/h lines???? If your a crook, shouldn't you know that your target (mistakenly alum) may be relatively worthless comparative to copper????


Unfortunately, there are a lot of criminals. 

Fortunately, there are not a lot of genius master criminals.


----------

